# Columbian Gold Tegu???



## Darkangel92 (Jan 5, 2009)

Can anyone give me a lil more information on these guys. The petstore by me that specializes in reptiles has one for sale and they said they only get about 3ft. 

My mom and I are looking to get one sometime in the near future and we were wondering wat the smallest type of tegu is that isnt over like $100. The gold tegu at the store looked and sounded perfect but i wld like some more info if anyone can help me out with that.

Here is a pic of the one at the petstore i went to.






Thanks,
Sara


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 26, 2009)

The tegu in the picture is not the Colombian Gold tegu, but rather the Colombian Black tegu. The care is on my care sheet, but I would not be too hopeful of this species getting tame. They are the smallest tegu species, but also the less friendly.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jan 30, 2009)

id stick with a Varnyard stock black and white, giant, or red


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 30, 2009)

All Colombian Black tegu are wild caught, i.e a lot harder to calm down.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 30, 2009)

Columbian Tegu are very difficult and not for the beginner. They are very fiesty and bite alomst always. I am raising one and will stringly suggest paying a bit more and get an Argentine or other species of tegu. If you want a lizard that gets large and is easy to care for, get a Bearded Dragon. For your sake and the tegus, think about this very carefully. And for your reference this pic is of a Gold. Maybe you could bring it to the petstore to teach the guys there some stuff about reptiles. LOL


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah you should look into a Bearded Dragon! They max out at about 2feet, there very nice and great first time pets! Google it!


----------

